# SOPA has reincarnated as CISPA



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 5, 2012)

The Cyber Intelligence Sharing and Protection Act is a bill similar to the Stop Online Piracy Act that’s gaining traction in the U.S. House of Representatives.
H.R. 3532, similarly to SOPA, emphasizes digital piracy and file sharing, while also considering the infringement of intellectual property as a security threat. The House bill has gained more than 100 sponsors thus far.
Under CISPA, Internet service providers and other companies could be forced to share user data with government agencies.
“[CISPA] would let companies spy on users and share private information with the federal government and other companies with near-total immunity from civil and criminal liability. It effectively creates a ‘cybersecurity’ exemption to all existing laws,” according to the Electronic Frontier Foundation.
Among EFF’s concerns is the bill’s vague language, in that companies like Google, Facebook or Twitter could intercept emails, text messages or browsing habits, transmit it to each other or to government agencies and then modify the communications to remove infringing or threatening material, or simply block the data from getting to its destination all together.
SOPA and its Senate companion bill the PROTECT IP Act were shelved in January following mass online protests from major Web companies and digital freedom advocates. European protests against the Anti-Counterfieting Trade Agreement compelled many EU countries to delay or drop ratification of the treaty.
The American Civil Liberties Union has objected to these and similar bills and created a detailed chart of all of the current cyber security and antipiracy proposals.

 Source

Fuck off U.S. Gov't. Stop trying to police the whole world.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 5, 2012)

Figured it would pop up again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

Here comes the slacktavists and government haters who will probably keep hatin' when the bill gets shut down again like SOPA.

I can't wait.


----------



## Some1CP (Apr 5, 2012)

Please, not this again.


Spoiler








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRKkhtSMZGo


----------



## Qtis (Apr 5, 2012)

Internet superheroes! Gotta love the reception of this


----------



## Coto (Apr 5, 2012)

This one will be taken down, then a new unstoppable act will take its place and will be as legal as cigars to +18 aged people.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't you just *love* how our government does these things for our benefit?  Sodding wankers....  And for the record, I don't like the ACLU _at all_, but this is one thing I can agree with them on.  And did it say that ISPs want my personal information to pass on to Big Brother?  Fine by me, but I don't recall anyone ever saying it had to be *correct* information, right?


----------



## tajio (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah for fcuk sake. Not again. (-_-)

Getting tired of this siht.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2012)

It makes me so proud to be an American, when shit like this gets pumped out by our old man government that for some reason people keep voting into office.


----------



## rad140 (Apr 5, 2012)

Why am I not surprised?



> Additionally, a wide range of
> major industry and cyber associations, such as Facebook, Microsoft, the US Chamber
> Commerce, the Business Roundtable, the Internet Security Alliance, TechAmerica, and many
> others have sent letters of support for the bill.


From http://intelligence.house.gov/press-release/co-sponsors-top-100-rogers-ruppersberger-bipartisan-cyber-bill

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't you just *love* how our government does these things for our benefit?  Sodding wankers....  And for the record, I don't like the ACLU _at all_, but this is one thing I can agree with them on.  And did it say that ISPs want my personal information to pass on to Big Brother?  Fine by me, but I don't recall anyone ever saying it had to be *correct* information, right?



I do love it, especially how they shot down that SOPA/PIPA bill because the public didn't like it.

Goddamn wankers, always going against the people they protect, how dare they!


----------



## Smuff (Apr 5, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Fuck off U.S. Gov't. Stop trying to police the whole world.


^ Just this - says it all.


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 5, 2012)

well its game over i mean cmon most file sharing sites are shutting down, since megaupload, and pirate bay is being hit left and right with lawsuits and attempts to shut down although they are making those flying robots that will act as servers around cities


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 5, 2012)

Can someone *PLEASE* kick all those responsible for this abortive bill square in the balls so hard that their posterity will feel the pain?


----------



## qlum (Apr 5, 2012)

they obviously have to push it through in some way now that they have ratified acta, so if this bill dies there will be another one and another one and so on simply because they have to after agreeing with the acta.


----------



## Midna (Apr 5, 2012)

You can't escape.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 5, 2012)

This doesn't surprise me one bit. They are doing it wrong.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih6g7yQYv7A

Sorry couldn't find the clip where daria says dammit damit dammit!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 5, 2012)

Midna said:


> You can't escape.


Can't help but feeling exactly this way.... It's no use, we're fucked anyway.


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

I will personally go to America, sponsor CISPA if they add some small print to ban MLP from the Internet.

Spy on me all you want, at least I don't have picture folders full of cartoon ponies!


----------



## Jennyfurr (Apr 5, 2012)

It was only a matter of time, eventually one of these bills are going to go through.  We should find a deserted island to live on or something.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 5, 2012)

Please don't let this turn into a spamathon between slacktivists.


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 5, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> It was only a matter of time, eventually one of these bills are going to go through.  We should find a deserted island to live on or something.



Your right on the mark and even If CISPA fails they have others in the works already like The Secure IT Act for example. They are not gonna stop until they get what they want. If your serious about choosing a "bugout" island for when s.h.t.f. I would recommend Belize.

http://www.infowars.com/government-sureillance-crackdown-on-internet-goes-into-overdrive/


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2012)

Great. Just another way for Wikipedia to "shut down" for a day again -_-


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who's currently just thinking "Leave our internet alone!"?

This is ridiculous. There's no way on earth this CISPA rubbish will pass especially after how SOPA pretty much died due to its reputation and how it was spread around.

ACTA is still way worse than both of those though.

But honestly, this goes against the beneficial uses of the internet. What's the government got to do with what I want to talk about with my friends? I'm personally not really with the whole "everyone's browsing history will be logged and monitored" type of system, even though it already exists in so many countries, especially those where websites are blocked only in that country.


----------



## megawalk (Apr 5, 2012)

SPYING ?! now they went way beyond! If i am going to be spied for my activity then i'd rather have no internet at all, infact. i can't wait for a globalwide shutdown for a month


----------



## moerik (Apr 5, 2012)

How long until they can make your computer 'self-destruct' when they don't like what you are doing on the internet?


----------



## lex luthor (Apr 5, 2012)

Woot Woot for CISPA!

It's about time the Government do something against piracy and anything related to illegal file sharing and/or other illegally on-line activities. It is because people are granted too much freedom that everything became the way it is today.


----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 5, 2012)

lex luthor said:


> Woot Woot for CISPA!
> 
> It's about time the Government do something against piracy and anything related to illegal file sharing and/or other illegally on-line activities. It is because people are granted too much freedom that everything became the way it is today.



Well, after this comment, this whole thread is going to be blown up into flames and derailed to a trillion other topics.

I hope you are happy


----------



## megawalk (Apr 5, 2012)

lex luthor said:


> Woot Woot for CISPA!
> 
> It's about time the Government do something against piracy and anything related to illegal file sharing and/or other illegally on-line activities. It is because people are granted too much freedom that everything became the way it is today.


Idiot, The internet is free, never heard of that ?
It's also a part why freedom of speech over the internet exists.


----------



## lex luthor (Apr 5, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> lex luthor said:
> 
> 
> > Woot Woot for CISPA!
> ...



No need for people to blown up into flames if you look the other way around.


megawalk said:


> lex luthor said:
> 
> 
> > Woot Woot for CISPA!
> ...


The Internet will continue to be free and freedom of speech isn't at debate here LOL.


----------



## weiff (Apr 5, 2012)

Depending on what the government does with the information they gather, it could easily become a freedom of speech thing. Think about it, a simple statement and *boom* arrested or worse. It has happened before, there are still people with black marks on their names for simply "Saying things."


----------



## Nimbus (Apr 5, 2012)

It already is a freedom of speech issue...

Honestly, we just need to pass a bill prohibiting any big media companies from having an influence on any part of any government. In my views the greed of Big Media was what set off this whole shebang, blocking them off would kill any future attempts at the root


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> It already is a freedom of speech issue...
> 
> Honestly, we just need to pass a bill prohibiting any big media companies from having an influence on any part of any government. In my views the greed of Big Media was what set off this whole shebang, blocking them off would kill any future attempts at the root


If only the government would listen to the small, insignificant puny humans instead of the big, economically driven corporations that permeate into the highest levels of government


----------



## Nimbus (Apr 5, 2012)

tigris said:


> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> > It already is a freedom of speech issue...
> ...



Well, Tigris, as far as I'm concerned, if they wont do so, we will have to literally force them to through "whatever" means possible, no matter what those means can, are, or will be. The only surefire way to kill off something is to remove it's source of substance.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 5, 2012)

Who cares its not going to pass anyways.


----------



## Nimbus (Apr 5, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Who cares its not going to pass anyways.



We dont know that. The only reason SOPA/PIPA were shelved originally is because the USA, and even some other parts of the world stood up against it and fought. If we dont fight, it'll get passed. I don't know how to put that any more bluntly.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 5, 2012)

Like we didn't see this one coming. On a related note us British are also being threatened by a new law as well. Although afaik it doesn't have a name as such.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Who cares its not going to pass anyways.


So you are just going to let the government walk all over you? The only reason the last few bills didn't pass is because we did something about this. If we just sit around with that kinda attitude, then there is a greater chance that this will pass and it will be harder to get rid of then. We shouldn't have to live in a world where our freedom is pressured like this. These bills prove that our government is has no respect for our rights and what we have to say, which means it's time we did something to make them remember why they need us.


----------



## chyyran (Apr 5, 2012)

Why does the US insist on putting the fate of the internet on senile old men and idiotic, corrupt dumbasses?

I mean, really.


Do we need a repeat of Blackout day to stop this? TAKE A HINT US GOVERNMENT!


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 5, 2012)

I may not be from the US, i'm from Brazil, but i care about those ridiculous dictatorial-like bills ... I'll help if there's a site to sign ... And i know this will still spread the fasion around the world, as many countries like to copy what the US do. Anyone with me?


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome comrade to the United Soviet states of america THIS SUCKS


----------



## Gahars (Apr 5, 2012)

People, you don't like this proposed (key word here) law from a few of the individual members of a single branch of the government? Contact your local representatives and let them know how you feel. Want to really send a message? Encourage your friends to do the same. Want to send a metaphorical kick to the balls to any elected officials who support it? Vote against them in the upcoming election.

Simply complaining about here is going to accomplish nothing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 5, 2012)

lex luthor said:


> Woot Woot for CISPA!



Not sure if trolling or just stupid.



lex luthor said:


> It's about time the Government do something against piracy and anything related to illegal file sharing and/or other illegally on-line activities. It is because people are granted too much freedom that everything became the way it is today.



I'll use fake information, VPNs, proxy servers, usenet, etc to ensure they can't get any more information from me.  *Sigh* The day the government stops catering to big greedy wanker corporations is the day Hell freezes over.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 6, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> I'll use fake information, VPNs, proxy servers, usenet, etc to ensure they can't get any more information from me.  *Sigh* The day the government stops catering to big greedy wanker corporations is the day Hell freezes over.



This is exactly what I was wondering about.. I mean, the people who would be the biggest 'risk' I suppose, for the lack of a better word, on the internet are probably already doing this anyway. Mr. Pirate Pete who is selling burnt DVDs and games out of his car boot might not have such a setup going though, so there are certainly those people still out there

I'd like some of the vagueness to get cleared up in the information sharing part of it, but all-in-all I have never had issues with my ISP telling me to stop downloading mass amounts of illegal files whereas friends of mine here have had letters sent to them asking them to stop or their service will be terminated. If the government was to be alerted because I was planning a terrorist attack on line and some company caught onto it, that I can get. If they get reported because I downloaded the matrix from the bay of pirates when I didn't own the original disc, it seems like it'd be a waste of time considering how many people do it..


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> lex luthor said:
> 
> 
> > Woot Woot for CISPA!
> ...



His user name is *Lex Luthor* (The greatest criminal mastermind the world has ever known!). Does that help?


----------



## haflore (Apr 6, 2012)

Ah, it's good to see this one's been noticed. I look forward to seeing _this_ play out. Should be at least as much fun as the others, maybe even more.


----------



## smile72 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh god, big government trying to control the internet, universal health care-no way, that's too much government intervention. Policing the internet for big corporations, just the right amount of government intervention.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> We dont know that. The only reason SOPA/PIPA were shelved originally is because the USA, and even some other parts of the world stood up against it and fought. If we dont fight, it'll get passed. I don't know how to put that any more bluntly.



If the bill is basically SOPA/PIPA 2.0 then it probably won't pass again.

Mind you the bill was defeated because our democratically elected people of power shot it down. I feel like I'm the only one giving a resounding applause to our main government. No wonder these bills keep coming up, it's because of the ungrateful pricks who do nothing but bitch about the government even when they do what you want.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 6, 2012)

The government should pass a bill that puts corporations on a leash hopefully a tight one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> The government should pass a bill that puts corporations on a leash hopefully a tight one.



But that's socialism and apparently everyone hates that.

On one hand I hear everyone saying "BIG GOVERNMENT IS BAD STAY OUT OF OUR LIVES" but on the other hand I hear "WE NEED GOVERNMENTS TO STEP IN AND PUT BIG LEASHES ON CORPORATIONS", which is the exact definition of "big government".


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> > We dont know that. The only reason SOPA/PIPA were shelved originally is because the USA, and even some other parts of the world stood up against it and fought. If we dont fight, it'll get passed. I don't know how to put that any more bluntly.
> ...



Not to mention the fact that the Obama Administration made its opposition to SOPA/PIPA (and any other legislation similar to them in nature) perfectly clear. Even if it does squeak by both houses of Congress, that's still a big, fat veto.


----------



## Frogman (Apr 6, 2012)

This makes me so ridiculously angry its not funny.
The American government will ultimately control most of internet if this happens.
As a lot of websites are American based there is an unfair predicament put onto us from Australia and those in England as well.
I am going to speak to my local member about how this is unfair to Australians when its an American law that is going to control the world.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 6, 2012)

Frogman said:


> This makes me so ridiculously angry its not funny.
> The American government will ultimately control most of internet if this happens.
> As a lot of websites are American based there is an unfair predicament put onto us from Australia and those in England as well.
> I am going to speak to my local member about how this is unfair to Australians when its an American law that is going to control the world.


I hear ya. Still i'm sure alot of people are against this just because it restricts freedom on the internet and we'll be monitored and all that crap so i'm sure this won't succeed anyway but i'm just pissed off that the rich companies out there can pull this crap when there are more important issues on the net that should've been dealt with long before trying to stop piracy by force.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow the US government must be upset that the internet is the one thing they cannot control.


----------



## Sir VG (Apr 6, 2012)

I looked at the list of co-sponsors for the bill, and it's kinda funny...in my state the ones that opposed SOPA/PIPA are on this list.

So all of my state's reps are stupid in one way or another.

Looks like if it's incumbent, NO VOTE FOR YOU.


----------



## lex luthor (Apr 6, 2012)

Sir VG said:


> I looked at the list of co-sponsors for the bill, and it's kinda funny...in my state the ones that opposed SOPA/PIPA are on this list.
> 
> So all of my state's reps are stupid in one way or another.
> 
> Looks like if it's incumbent, NO VOTE FOR YOU.


Yes, this is a common practice. People tend to switch sides when there's some gaining on the matter.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 6, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Wow the US government must be upset that the internet is the one thing they cannot control.


That is so true


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 6, 2012)

This thing again huh...


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 6, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> This thing again huh...


Yep, its starting again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Wow the US government must be upset that the internet is the one thing they cannot control.



$10 says your life would be so much shittier if they didn't control everything else.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Wow the US government must be upset that the internet is the one thing they cannot control.



Uh huh.


----------



## someonewhodied (Apr 6, 2012)

Won't help. VPN hosts will just start making tons of money from subscribers.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 6, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> It makes me so proud to be an American, when shit like this gets pumped out by our old man government that for some reason people keep voting into office.



This sounds more like another Nazi bill by your members of Congress and House of Representatives who represent the conservative right that is the Republican Party. Liberals don't try to do this crap unless they are closet conservatives, and this kind of nonsense screams hardcore right to me. And this is why I never vote for conservative politicians, they do shit like this to people even if it's unethical and an invasion of privacy.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2012)

*sigh* Thank god we have people like Guild who are realistic...


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > It makes me so proud to be an American, when shit like this gets pumped out by our old man government that for some reason people keep voting into office.
> ...



Nice, buddy.

Also, the issue isn't so black and white; a Democrat doesn't have to be a "closet conservative" to support bills like this, like how a Republican doesn't have to be a "closet liberal" to oppose them.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gahars said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow the US government must be upset that the internet is the one thing they cannot control.
> ...


Haha, quite the contrary. I don't give a shit because either way the future doesn't look too bright.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...



My mistake.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gahars said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


You know, I don't mind your trolling, because you are one funny dude!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...



*squints*

Bringing it back around to the topic, if you support memes like these (often taken from copyrighted material) and don't want to see them disappear, contact your representative and Senators in Congress.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> This sounds more like another Nazi bill by your members of Congress and House of Representatives who represent the conservative right that is the Republican Party. Liberals don't try to do this crap unless they are closet conservatives, and this kind of nonsense screams hardcore right to me. And this is why I never vote for conservative politicians, they do shit like this to people even if it's unethical and an invasion of privacy.



It's rare to see someone invoke Godwin's Law without even an argument as pretense.

Bravo, good sir, bravo.

Also, I'm pretty sure the Nazis policed the internet really hard. I mean you couldn't say "lol look at hitlers new outfit is so unsexy" on Facebook without the SS busting down your door.


----------



## shadowsiul (Apr 7, 2012)

let the riots begin agian


----------



## Midna (Apr 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


Yeah that is the last reason I would rally against internet censorship.

In fact, I might choose to support in the hopes that that shit would finally die


----------



## mameks (Apr 7, 2012)

> http://m.vanityfair.com/culture/2012/05/internet-regulation-war-sopa-pipa-defcon-hacking
Appropriate.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 8, 2012)

These are the co-sponsors of this bill.

Rep. Mark Amodei [R-NV2]
Rep. Michele Bachmann [R-MN6]
Rep. Dan Boren [D-OK2]
Rep. Michael Burgess [R-TX26]
Rep. Ken Calvert [R-CA44]
Rep. Ben Chandler [D-KY6]
Rep. Michael Conaway [R-TX11]
Rep. Norman “Norm” Dicks [D-WA6]
Rep. John “Phil” Gingrey [R-GA11]
Rep. Luis Gutiérrez [D-IL4]
Rep. Joe Heck [R-NV3]
Rep. Peter “Pete” King [R-NY3]
Rep. Adam Kinzinger [R-IL11]
Rep. James “Jim” Langevin [D-RI2]
Rep. Frank LoBiondo [R-NJ2]
Rep. Michael McCaul [R-TX10]
Rep. Jeff Miller [R-FL1]
Rep. Sue Myrick [R-NC9]
Rep. Devin Nunes [R-CA21]
Rep. Mike Pompeo [R-KS4]
Rep. Thomas Rooney [R-FL16]
Rep. Dutch Ruppersberger [D-MD2]
Rep. John Shimkus [R-IL19]
Rep. Lee Terry [R-NE2]
Rep. Michael “Mike” Thompson [D-CA1]
Rep. Frederick “Fred” Upton [R-MI6]
Rep. Greg Walden [R-OR2]
Rep. Lynn Westmoreland [R-GA3]
Rep. Rodney Frelinghuysen [R-NJ11] (joined Dec 08, 2011)
Rep. Robert Latta [R-OH5] (joined Dec 08, 2011)
Rep. Patrick McHenry [R-NC10] (joined Dec 08, 2011)
Rep. Ben Quayle [R-AZ3] (joined Dec 08, 2011)
Rep. Kevin Yoder [R-KS3] (joined Dec 08, 2011)
Rep. David “Dave” Camp [R-MI4] (joined Dec 16, 2011)
Rep. Timothy Walberg [R-MI7] (joined Dec 16, 2011)
Rep. Anna Eshoo [D-CA14] (joined Dec 20, 2011)
Rep. Michael Michaud [D-ME2] (joined Dec 20, 2011)
Rep. Mike Coffman [R-CO6] (joined Jan 18, 2012)
Rep. Robert “Bob” Goodlatte [R-VA6] (joined Jan 18, 2012)
Rep. David McKinley [R-WV1] (joined Jan 18, 2012)
Rep. Cathy McMorris Rodgers [R-WA5] (joined Jan 18, 2012)
Rep. Ileana Ros-Lehtinen [R-FL18] (joined Jan 18, 2012)
Rep. John Sullivan [R-OK1] (joined Jan 18, 2012)
Rep. Randy Forbes [R-VA4] (joined Jan 25, 2012)
Rep. Frank Wolf [R-VA10] (joined Jan 25, 2012)
Rep. Darrell Issa [R-CA49] (joined Jan 31, 2012)
Rep. Gary Miller [R-CA42] (joined Jan 31, 2012)
Rep. Clifford “Cliff” Stearns [R-FL6] (joined Jan 31, 2012)
Rep. Tom Cole [R-OK4] (joined Feb 01, 2012)
Rep. Michael Turner [R-OH3] (joined Feb 01, 2012)
Rep. Mo Brooks [R-AL5] (joined Feb 07, 2012)
Rep. John Carter [R-TX31] (joined Feb 07, 2012)
Rep. Vicky Hartzler [R-MO4] (joined Feb 07, 2012)
Rep. Bill Huizenga [R-MI2] (joined Feb 07, 2012)
Rep. Dan Benishek [R-MI1] (joined Feb 13, 2012)
Rep. Paul Broun [R-GA10] (joined Feb 13, 2012)
Rep. Michael Grimm [R-NY13] (joined Feb 13, 2012)
Rep. Brett Guthrie [R-KY2] (joined Feb 13, 2012)
Rep. Candice Miller [R-MI10] (joined Feb 13, 2012)
Rep. Michael “Mike” Rogers [R-AL3] (joined Feb 13, 2012)
Rep. Geoff Davis [R-KY4] (joined Feb 14, 2012)
Rep. Doc Hastings [R-WA4] (joined Feb 14, 2012)
Rep. Leonard Lance [R-NJ7] (joined Feb 14, 2012)
Rep. Patrick Meehan [R-PA7] (joined Feb 14, 2012)
Rep. Spencer Bachus [R-AL6] (joined Feb 16, 2012)
Rep. Mary Bono Mack [R-CA45] (joined Feb 16, 2012)
Rep. John Kline [R-MN2] (joined Feb 16, 2012)
Rep. Pete Olson [R-TX22] (joined Feb 16, 2012)
Rep. Aaron Schock [R-IL18] (joined Feb 16, 2012)
Rep. William “Bill” Shuster [R-PA9] (joined Feb 16, 2012)
Rep. Joe Baca [D-CA43] (joined Feb 27, 2012)
Rep. Chuck Fleischmann [R-TN3] (joined Feb 27, 2012)
Rep. Phil Roe [R-TN1] (joined Feb 27, 2012)
Rep. Leonard Boswell [D-IA3] (joined Feb 28, 2012)
Rep. Kristi Noem [R-SD0] (joined Feb 28, 2012)
Rep. Rob Wittman [R-VA1] (joined Mar 01, 2012)
Rep. Marsha Blackburn [R-TN7] (joined Mar 05, 2012)
Rep. Alcee Hastings [D-FL23] (joined Mar 05, 2012)
Rep. Randy Hultgren [R-IL14] (joined Mar 05, 2012)
Rep. Robert Hurt [R-VA5] (joined Mar 05, 2012)
Rep. Rick Crawford [R-AR1] (joined Mar 08, 2012)
Rep. Bill Johnson [R-OH6] (joined Mar 08, 2012)
Rep. Adrian Smith [R-NE3] (joined Mar 08, 2012)
Del. Madeleine Bordallo [D-GU0] (joined Mar 19, 2012)
Rep. Trent Franks [R-AZ2] (joined Mar 19, 2012)
Rep. Rick Larsen [D-WA2] (joined Mar 19, 2012)
Rep. Albio Sires [D-NJ13] (joined Mar 19, 2012)
Rep. Edolphus “Ed” Towns [D-NY10] (joined Mar 19, 2012)
Rep. Jim Cooper [D-TN5] (joined Mar 22, 2012)
Rep. Joseph Pitts [R-PA16] (joined Mar 22, 2012)
Rep. Mike Ross [D-AR4] (joined Mar 22, 2012)
Rep. Jon Runyan [R-NJ3] (joined Mar 22, 2012)
Rep. Roscoe Bartlett [R-MD6] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Brian Bilbray [R-CA50] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Dennis Cardoza [D-CA18] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Jim Costa [D-CA20] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Morgan Griffith [R-VA9] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Larry Kissell [D-NC8] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Mike McIntyre [D-NC7] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. William Owens [D-NY23] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Collin Peterson [D-MN7] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Steve Scalise [R-LA1] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Heath Shuler [D-NC11] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Steve Stivers [R-OH15] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Addison “Joe” Wilson [R-SC2] (joined Mar 29, 2012)
Rep. Rob Woodall [R-GA7] (joined Mar 29, 2012)


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 8, 2012)

air2004 said:


> These are the co-sponsors of this bill.
> 
> Rep. Mark Amodei [R-NV2]
> Rep. Michele Bachmann [R-MN6]
> ...


The hitman list.


----------

